# SB 1011 and SB 1121?



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Two bills are pending that would make possession of less than an ounce of marijuana a civil infraction in MA. (It won't let me post a link).

If either of these bills are passed:
1. How would it affect your job overall? Are you in support or against the bills?
2. When would it be brought to the governor for his signature?


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

I have not heard any of this. If it is civil, who would prosecute them for the marajuana? Their boss if they had it at work?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Legal pot, dude...that would be the shitznit!


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

TacOps said:


> If it is civil, who would prosecute them for the marajuana? Their boss if they had it at work?


They mean civil infraction as in like a speeding ticket. I actually think it's not a bad idea. I mean, when has anyone gotten more than just a fine for simple possession anyway? By making it a civil infraction, you remove the right to counsel, etc., so it makes it much easier to prosecute.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

> If either of these bills are passed:
> 1. How would it affect your job overall? Are you in support or against the bills?
> 2. When would it be brought to the governor for his signature?


1. I would act accordingly. I couldn't care less, I have bigger fish to fry.
2. Settle down cheech. They'll make it legal someday when they realize it is well within someone's rights to waste their lives away.


----------



## localboy (Jul 26, 2006)

Portege;

http://www.mass.gov/legis/bills/senate/185/st01/st01011.htm

http://www.mass.gov/legis/bills/senate/185/st01/st01121.htm

The legislative session started January 2007 and will continue until July 2008- I doubt either one of these bills (1011 is by request of private citizen) will make it to the Governor's desk but either way they have to be voted on and pass in the House and Senate prior to.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

portege said:


> 1. How would it affect your job overall?


 I be smokin it in my cruiser.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

OutOfManyOne said:


> I be smokin it in my cruiser.


 LMAO. Only if your policy permits it. Something that could be in the next contract.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

Killjoy said:


> Legal pot, dude...that would be the shitznit!


:L:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm actually against it. Sure it would make everyone's job a little easier if you could just money cite it, it would make some people's jobs easier if they could smoke up at work... and there lies the problem. By making it a civil infraction, you're pretty much saying it's okay to smoke pot. Yeah, yeah, it's not "okay" it's a civil infraction... just like speeding. And people are going to say, "well, I speed... and I guess pot's not any worse than that." More people will be inclined to smoke it if it's no longer a criminal offense, once that stigma is removed. Just look what happened when the Gov't in it's wisdom decided that anyone could by hypos from any drug store... for Public Health reasons... I mean, junkies contracting a disease and dying? We can't have that. So now we have needles everywhere. Slam some shit and toss them on the ground. You tell me that's not a public health concern.

Rant off.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

there's always hope for the hemp heads.

maybe a certain new politician has sparked a fattie or two in his day and will sign the new law


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

OutOfManyOne said:


> I be smokin it in my cruiser.


Roger that duuuude, fishbowlin' in my copcar..

Honestly though I've never had to fight w/ pot heads...


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

whoa....wait dude. u mean weed's _illegal???_


----------



## ryan57 (Mar 28, 2007)

Those bills will be right next to the one to merge the MBTA Police with the State. I think these are both wonderful ideas.:baby21:


----------

